# Rod Builders



## Bamaman1977 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am unsure if this belongs in the classifieds section or here, at the moment it is a simple inquiry not a WTB, now once I get a couple replies I may switch it to that. I have been looking and looking online at used rods, new rods, short rods, long rods, boat rods, surf rods….basically all kind of [email protected] rods you can think of trying to find something that “fits”. 

I am looking for a rod to be used for shark fishing from both the Surf and Piers. This will be mated to a Penn 6/0 114H (so no casting of baits I know). Will be using 50lb test mono with the mandatory leaders and all to keep the toothy suckers from biting off. 

I am looking for as “budget friendly” as possible, so here is the question for the rod builders here. Ball park what would you guys charge for a built rod. Only things I am asking for special on it is gimbal butt, single top roller (rest can be standard eyes). It doesn’t have to be multi color or with fancy wraps or anything, heck ya can use all black thread on a black blank if ya want.

Needs:
Roller Tip
Gimbal Butt
6.5-10’
Line rating: Must be able to handle 50lb mono and Panhandle sharks with no worry of catastrophic failure(within reason, I mean he!! if a 1000lb mako hits it I would expect the reel or line to go before the rod).

What would you charge to build this rod?

Im looking for feedback on this guys, I have someone willing to sell me a 6.5ft Quantum Bluerunner 20-80lb for 40$ but I am concerned that the rod has enough backbone to get the job done.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

There is a separate forum on this site related to rodbuilding. Don't be suprised if your post gets moved over, no big deal, and more builders might see it there.



A couple of questions will directly affect the cost of the build-- specifically the blank chosen, for starters. 

You can pm me if you want a specific quote, based on specific components.

Do you plan on yakking baits out?

That might be doable for surf fishing, but might not fly to well with the pier crew, depending on local customs,etc.


As far as if such a rod will hold up to shark fishing ? --- choose quality components especially for the reel seat and blank.
You can go as budget friendly as you want- but the results will often be dictated by the quality of the components.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

How much are you looking to spend? An Ugly Stick boat rod rated for 60-80lb line would be plenty tough to handle 50lb line (provided you're running about 20-22lb of drag). It wouldn't set you back too much...a hundred dollar bill would cover it and would get you some hooks and wire as well. It has decent components and have gimble butts. Short of high-sticking (like pulling it into a "U") or gross negligence (say, running it over with a car), I doubt you'd break an Ugly Stick. 

Why are you looking for one with a roller tip? For a 50lb class rod, a roller tip isn't really necessary as the stresses are within limits for standard guides. A roller tip does not really decrease the friction of the line on the rod guides that much. 

Also, once you get too far longer than six feet long or so, you're losing a lot of leverage to pull on big fish...a long rod is a bigger lever with which the fish can pull you  Rods in the 8-10' range can pull heavy drag, for a short while, but it'll wear you out quick.

Even with mediocre components, you can pretty much expect a custom to run at least $150 for materials and probably another $150 for the builder's time and energy. The last heavy rod I priced out ran about $150 for materials (Calstar 660XH blank-rated for 80lb line, Fuji Hardaloy Turbo guides, Fuji heavy reel seat, EVA grips, and aluminum gimble).


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I've got a rod sitting in the corner that I built a couple of years ago and have never used. It is built from the tip of a WRI Inferno with about a foot cut from the tip (rod is 7'9"). It is a very very stout rod. It has a gold Aftco gimble, Stuart Slick butt, Gold Aftco reelseat, EVA foregrip. The guides are Fuji LRSG, spiral wrapped. The tip top is a Fuji RST. Since it is spiral wrapped then the only roller top that would work is the All American Roller Top specifically designed for spiral wrapped rods, but I really don't think it's necessary. If I am correct then Oz uses a similar rod with a Fuji RST tip. The guides are wrapped in black with gold trim and gold marbeling. 

Like I said the rod is sitting in the corner not catching any fish. It's yours for $125.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

on a tight budget, i always tell people to get an off the shelf rod, it can't be beat by any custom builder. Labor alone would set you back around $150 the least, unless the builder is in a recession or is practicing on your rod then they'd charge $50.

AtlantaKing has some spot on advice- heed it rather than getting a half-assed custom built due to budget then regretting it later on.


----------



## Bamaman1977 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys it is greatly appreciated! I have debated the ugly stick and have looked at them very hard when I walked into the BPS. I figured that a custom deal would cost a little more than an off the shelf rod but didnt think that it would be THAT much.....lol. But then again that all goes back to the saying "you get what you pay for". I figured on running about 17-20lb of drag just for a little insurance. The thing about it is I would really love to shark fish more than I do but seeing as how I am located near Birmingham, Alabama and work 2 jobs I only get the chance to head down and fish 2 or 3 times a year.

Reason I was asking on the roller tip is that on other forums it has been said that the roller relives the pressure on the line considerably, if that really isn't going to be too much of an issue in the line/range I'll be fishing then I will not worry about it too much, Thats heads up helps alot on rod choices.

With that being said I believe I will take that advice and go off the shelf since it will not be used more than 2 or 3 times a year.

Again thanks guys for your feedback and help


----------

